# Schmieden lernen frage



## Gutslerson (22. April 2007)

hi
ich bin neu in wow und wollte mal wissen ob man auch wo anders als in orgrimmar rüstungen usw. zu schmieden lernen kann??


----------



## Dwarfgabba (23. April 2007)

Gutslerson schrieb:


> hi
> ich bin neu in wow und wollte mal wissen ob man auch wo anders als in orgrimmar rüstungen usw. zu schmieden lernen kann??



Hallo,

man kann an verschieden Orten schmieden, z.B. in den anderen Hauptstädten der Horde. Später im Spiel wirst du auch nach Beutebucht und Ratschet kommen, da kannste auch schmieden.

// Da ich auf Alliseite spiele, kann ich dir jetzt nicht genau sagen, wo es in den Anfangsbereichen der Horde noch Schmiede gibt. 

Also immer die  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 offen halten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erzuebel (23. April 2007)

Spiele zwar auch auf der Ally-Seite, aber die Lehrer sind meistens ganz leicht zu finden.

Geh einfach nach Orgrimmar und frag eine Wache nach dem Lehrer für einen Beruf. Dann wählst Du den Beruf Schmiedekunst aus und schon siehst du auf der großen Karte sowie auf der Minimap ein kleines Fähnchen mit einem (i) drauf. Schon hast Du ihn gefunden!

Funktioniert übrigens auch mit allen anderen Auskünften, die Dir die Wachen geben können (Bank, Auktionshaus, Waffenmeister, Gasthof, etc.).


----------

